# The rotten rusted corroded cast iron thread



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Post your nasty cast drain pics here.

Got a nice gallery of photos downloading from the camera as I type.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This was out of a home in Lakeland Florida. The cast iron drain pipes in under the slab serving the kitchen rusted out on the bottom. The kitchen branch is usually the first to go.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's worth mentioning that the pipe and fittings were all made in the USA. You can't say it's china pipe causing the problems.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

These came out of a commercial building (not a restaurant) in Paso Robles, Ca.


































Paul


----------

